# CoffeeBeanShop August Promotion



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This offer from CoffeeBeanShop, an independent roaster based in Kent, has just dropped into my inbox and I thought it would be great to share with you

*New August Mega Offer - 25% Off All Orders !!*

*
(Until 28th Of August 2010 - excludes postage)*

Visit the *CoffeeBeanShop website* for full details


----------

